# Kabellos die Bilddaten vom PC zum Beamer kriegen



## JakPol (27. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
folgende *Ausganslage*: 
unter der Decke im Wohnzimmer hängt seit Januar 2015 unser Optoma HD151X Beamer. Dieser hat zwei HD Eingänge: An dem DVI Eingang hängt ein 7,5m Kabel DVI auf HDMI, an dem wahlweise der DVD Player oder der Laptop meiner Frau angeschlossen sind. Am HDMI Eingang hängt ein 12,5m HDMI 1.4 Kabel, an dem mein PC angeschlossen ist. An meiner EVGA 1070 FTW sind noch zusätzlich ein ROG SWIFT PG348Q/ und ein alter 1920x1080 LCD angeschlossen. An dem onboardsound ist per toslink Kabel wiederum die Anlage mit 4.1 Boxen angeschlossen.

*Das Problem:*
Normalerweiße gucken wir Netflix oder Amazon prime von meinem PC aus. Leider macht der Beamer vermehrt Zicken, es kommt zu weißen "Blitzen", das Bild stürzt komplett ab, es wird krisselig. Interessanterweise nur, wenn bewegte Bilder gezigt wurden (Netflix), wenn nur der Desktop Hintergrund oder der Browser gezeigt wurden, blieb das Bild fast ausnahmslos stabil. Nachdem ich mich an den Optoma Support wand, bekam ich dort folgende Antwort:


> Aufgrund der Fehlerbeschreibung wurde ich zunächst mal die Kabelstrecke überprüfen bzw testweise ein kürzeres anschließen ( 12 Meter können schon grenzwertig sein besonders bei 1080p 60Hz ist die Datenrate/Übersprechen schon relativ hoch. Des weiteren können im Laufe der Zeit Übergangswiderstände entstehen die im Zusammenhang mit dem langen Kabel dann Probleme nach Laufzeit verursachen.


Um das zu verifizieren, probierten wir mal wieder, vom Laptop (kürzeres Kabel) zu gucken, und siehe da: es blieb alles stabil, keinerlei Fehler. Der Fehler scheint also tatsächlich nicht im Beamer, sondern im Weg vom PC zum Beamer zu liegen. Da aber von meinem PC aus der Sound deutlich besser ist, als mit dem Klinke-zu-2Cinch-Kabel am Kopfhörerausgang des Laptops (wer hätts gedacht...), wollen wir gerne versuchen, da eine Lösung zu finden, wie wir die Kabelstrecke reduzieren oder komplett wegsparen.

*Ziel*
Netflix, Youtube, Amazon Prime, Sky Go, HBO Now, itunes Video und sonstige Streamingangebote von meinem PC zum Beamer kriegen. 

Nun bin ich im Moment leider etwas überfordert. Im Endeffekt will ich einfach nur das Bild in 1920x1080 (mehr kann der Beamer ohnehin nicht darstellen) kabellos vom PC zum Beamer bekommen. Gibt es irgendeine günstige kabellose HDMI Lösung? Kann ich irgendwie die Bilddaten in den Router kriegen (der PC ist per Kabel angeschlossen), der sie dann per WLAN an den Beamer gibt (Distanz Router - Beamer ~2meter direkte Sichtverbindung)? Oder muss ich zu Google Chromecast oder Amazon Fire Stick greifen, mit al den bescheuerten Beschränkungen auf irgendwelche Bibliotheken und Ausschlüsse für bestimmte Apps? Im Moment kann man halt auch mal schnell auf dem Beamer, wenn er eh grade läuft, was im Browser checken, das wäre dann ja hinfällig...
Beamer und Rechner sind ~5m voneinander entfernt, es ist eine tragende Wand dazwischen.

Für alle Tipps und ANregungen bin ich ausgesprochen dankbar!


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (27. Dezember 2017)

HDMI drahtlos: So richten Sie kabellose HDMI-Verbindungen ein - PC Magazin
Vielleicht hilf dir das weiter.


----------



## nikon87 (28. Dezember 2017)

Für kabelloses HDMI gibt es natürlich entsprechende Gerätschaften, die sind aber nicht gerade billig wenn man was ordentlich funktionierendes haben will (100€ und aufwärts).

Alternativ könnte bei dir ein Steam-Link ganz sinnvoll sein. Den kann man per WLAN oder eben über LAN betreiben und man ist auch nicht (wie es oftmals behauptet wird) auf Steam beschränkt, sondern man kann damit auch auf den Desktop und den Rechner ganz normal verwenden. Gibt es immer mal wieder im Angebot um die 30€ oder halt gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt für Beamer(leider nicht alle, aber Epson, Vivitek und LG fallen mir ein) ein Zusatzmodul was eine Kabelose Signal Übertragung von HDMI bis UHD und 3D erlaubt. der Epson TW9300 hat diese Option meine ich sogar als Vorinstallierte Kaufversion
Zumindestens beim Epson TW9300 habe ich in Simuliertem 4K keine Lags erkennen können, auch die Bild-Qualität lies nicht nach.(4K-Enhancement-Technologie[Optisch kaum ein unterschied zu echtem 4K- Ich bin echt beeindruckt davon-im Direktem Vergleich]) .
Die Optoma eigene Lösung kostet 230€ für FHD mit 60Hz

Edit: 12m ist für HDMI schon ein starkes stück dafür braucht man ein Hochwertig Produziertes Kabel(Fabrikat vollkommen egal) es gibt auch Signalverstärker dafür als Ausweichlösung. Ob die gut funktionieren kann ich aber Pauschal nicht sagen. Da sind es eben viele wichtige Faktoren die endscheiden


----------



## JakPol (28. Dezember 2017)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> HDMI drahtlos: So richten Sie kabellose HDMI-Verbindungen ein - PC Magazin
> Vielleicht hilf dir das weiter.





Lonemaster schrieb:


> Es gibt für Beamer(leider nicht alle, aber Epson, Vivitek und LG fallen mir ein) ein Zusatzmodul was eine Kabelose Signal Übertragung von HDMI bis UHD und 3D erlaubt. der Epson TW9300 hat diese Option meine ich sogar als Vorinstallierte Kaufversion
> Zumindestens beim Epson TW9300 habe ich in Simuliertem 4K keine Lags erkennen können, auch die Bild-Qualität lies nicht nach.(4K-Enhancement-Technologie[Optisch kaum ein unterschied zu echtem 4K- Ich bin echt beeindruckt davon-im Direktem Vergleich]) .
> Die Optoma eigene Lösung kostet 230€ für FHD mit 60Hz



Orrrrr! Wieso ist das denn alles so scheiß teuer? Ich mein, Fire Stick und Chromecast Stick sind doch (von der Hardware her) auch nix anderes als HDMI Empfänger, und kosten mit ~40€ einen Bruchteil! Microsoft hat diesen kleinen Stick im Angebot, für 50€. Problem: mein PC kann nativ kein Miracast senden -.- Dazu kommt, dass ich oben am Beamer eigtl nicht nochmal so eine Riesenbox hinhängen müssen möchte, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass da kein Strom liegt (Beamer selber versorgt sich über ein 7,5m Stromkabel). 


> Edit: 12m ist für HDMI schon ein starkes stück dafür braucht man ein Hochwertig Produziertes Kabel(Fabrikat vollkommen egal) es gibt auch Signalverstärker dafür als Ausweichlösung. Ob die gut funktionieren kann ich aber Pauschal nicht sagen. Da sind es eben viele wichtige Faktoren die endscheiden


Das frustrierende ist ja, dass es mit dem Kabel ~anderthalb Jahre problemfrei lief und dann langsam schwächer wurde, bis es jetzt eben unbenutzbar ist. Ich könnte also theoretisch auch alle anderthalb Jahre ein neues Kabel verlegen 



nikon87 schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte bei dir ein Steam-Link ganz sinnvoll sein. Den kann man per WLAN oder eben über LAN betreiben und man ist auch nicht (wie es oftmals behauptet wird) auf Steam beschränkt, sondern man kann damit auch auf den Desktop und den Rechner ganz normal verwenden. Gibt es immer mal wieder im Angebot um die 30€ oder halt gebraucht kaufen.


Hm. Noch nie von gehört! Danke für den Hinweis, hab mir mal diesesEInführungsvideo reingezogen und bin, ehrlich gestanden, ziemlich überzeugt! Steam haben wir sowohl auf meinem PC als auch dem Laptop meiner Frau. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Die Box würde ich an den Beamer stellen, dort bekommt sie die Daten per WLan, und braucht nur Strom? Dann gibt die Box selbst das Signal per HDMI Kabel an den Beamer?

/Edit: Okay, hab mich ein wenig über Steam Link belesen. Das klingt GENAU nach dem, was wir suchen. Und das geilste: aktuell im Sale für unfassbare 5,49€ zu haben!!! Ich hab mir jetzt das bundle mit COntroller für 38,10€ geholt. Steam gewährt 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, das sollte reichen, um das System auf Herz und Nieren zu testen!

VIELEN DANK für den Tip! Ich werde nochmal Feedback geben, wenn die Box hier ist!


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Dezember 2017)

JakPol schrieb:


> Orrrrr! Wieso ist das denn alles so scheiß teuer? Ich mein, Fire Stick und Chromecast Stick sind doch (von der Hardware her) auch nix anderes als HDMI Empfänger, und kosten mit ~40€ einen Bruchteil! Microsoft hat diesen kleinen Stick im Angebot, für 50€. Problem: mein PC kann nativ kein Miracast senden -.- Dazu kommt, dass ich oben am Beamer eigtl nicht nochmal so eine Riesenbox hinhängen müssen möchte, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass da kein Strom liegt (Beamer selber versorgt sich über ein 7,5m Stromkabel).
> 
> Das frustrierende ist ja, dass es mit dem Kabel ~anderthalb Jahre problemfrei lief und dann langsam schwächer wurde, bis es jetzt eben unbenutzbar ist. Ich könnte also theoretisch auch alle anderthalb Jahre ein neues Kabel verlegen
> 
> ...



Weiß du was du noch prüfen kannst? Wenn Kabel nicht ganz so gut geschirmt sind, kann es manchmal dazu kommen wenn viele andere Kabel oder Signal in der Nähe des Kabels, das es zu Störungen kommen.
Dachte erst sowas wäre Quatsch als ich von hörte, aber ich hatte genau das bei einem Schlecht geschirmten PS3-DHMI -Kabel und einem Technisat HDMI Kabel. Diese lagen mit vielen anderen Kabeln hinterm schrank im Gewirr ^_^, und das hat zu Interferenzen geführt. Bei 12m kann das Problem ja durchaus auftreten. Die Warscheinlichkeit das dies der Fehler ist, ist nicht grade groß aber prüfe das mal, einfach um es auszuschließen.


----------



## nikon87 (29. Dezember 2017)

JakPol schrieb:


> Hm. Noch nie von gehört! Danke für den Hinweis, hab mir mal diesesEInführungsvideo reingezogen und bin, ehrlich gestanden, ziemlich überzeugt! Steam haben wir sowohl auf meinem PC als auch dem Laptop meiner Frau. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Die Box würde ich an den Beamer stellen, dort bekommt sie die Daten per WLan, und braucht nur Strom? Dann gibt die Box selbst das Signal per HDMI Kabel an den Beamer?
> 
> /Edit: Okay, hab mich ein wenig über Steam Link belesen. Das klingt GENAU nach dem, was wir suchen. Und das geilste: aktuell im Sale für unfassbare 5,49€ zu haben!!! Ich hab mir jetzt das bundle mit COntroller für 38,10€ geholt. Steam gewährt 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, das sollte reichen, um das System auf Herz und Nieren zu testen!
> 
> VIELEN DANK für den Tip! Ich werde nochmal Feedback geben, wenn die Box hier ist!


Genau...einfach mal ausprobieren bei dem Preis. Für die Box brauchst du zwar auch Strom, aber ich denke das sollte machbar sein. Den Steam-Controller hätte ich mir gespart (bin da absolut kein Fan davon), aber ok.
Oft wird bei der SteamBox der starke Lag über WLAN bemängelt, der ist bei dem gedachten Einsatzzweck "Gaming" auch nicht zu verachten, je nach Game. Beim Film schauen merkt man das ja nicht.
Aber bei dir würde ich mir da eh keine Sorgen machen wenn der Router nur 2m vom Beamer entfernt ist und keine Hindernisse dazwischen.


----------



## JakPol (8. Januar 2018)

Kurzes Feedback zur Steam Link Box.
Wir haben den Steam Link testweise bei der ANlage aufgestellt, da dort ohnehin Strom und das 7,5m DVI-zu-HDMI Kabel lagen. Enterfung vom WLan Router zum Steam link waren circa 4 Meter, direkt, freie Sichtverbindung. Leider war das System nicht benutzbar. Sowohl per COntroller als auch per Tastatur Maus war der Input lag derart gewaltig, dass es mir kaum gelungen ist, den Browser zu öffnen oder irgendwie sinngebend zu navigieren. Inputlag lag zwischen 2 und 10 Sekunden. Ich habe dann am PC navigiert und Streams o.ä. gestartet. In guter Qualität hatte Netflix so etwa 0.5 fps. Es war ein reines Standbildtheater. In der untersten Qualitätsstufe liefen immer circa 3 Sekunden flüssig, gefolgt von circa 1 Sekunde Standbild, in der der Steamlink scheinabr buffern musste. Wohlgemerkt, sowohl das Bild auf dem angeschlossenen Bildschirm als auch der Ton liefen vollkommen problemfrei flüssig durch. Ich habe in mehreren EInstellungen (Netzwerkbeschränkung, Streamqualität) versucht, die Einstellungen zu optimieren, aber hatte überhaupt gar keinen Erfolg.

Es scheint, als sei der SteamLink zusätzlich davon überfordert, dass ich zwei Monitore angeschlossen habe, die noch dazu unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben, einer 3440x1440, der andere 1920x1080. Da der Beamer auch nur 1920x1080 darstellen kann, wollte ich natürlich, dass die Steambox nur diesen sekundären Bildschirm streamt. Leider wechselte sie immer wieder, ohne dass es für mich einen nachvollziehbaren Grund gegeben hätte, auf den primären Bildschirm, der natürlich völlig gestaucht dargestellt wurde.

Für uns ist das System so leider komplett unbenutzbar. Ich könnte jetzt versuchen, ein weiteres Kabel zu ziehen, um den Steamlink per Kabel ans LAN anzuschließen. Wenn ich aber ohnehin neue Kabel kaufen und verlegen muss, dann kauf ich jetzt erstmal ein 10m HDMI Kabel und hoffe, dass ich damit den Beamer wieder direkt an den PC angeschlossen bekomme, so wie in der Anfangszeit. 
Der Steam Link geht zurück zum Hersteller...


----------



## Anticrist (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich hatte dn Epson 9200w (W steht für mitgelieferten WLAN Adapter) und jetzt hab ich den 9300W. Das Problem bei beiden war/ist, das die wlan Empfänger sehr empfindlich sind (Anstand mehr als 3m und es wird grütze) 
zudem hatte ich genau das von dir beschriebe Problem mit dem Bild. Hab sogar meinen pioneer sc lx 57 gegen einen Marantz6011 getauscht nur um dann zu merken, das der Fehler Am HDMI Kabel lag. Kauf lieber erstmal ein neues Kabel bevor du wie ich sinnlos Geld ausgibt


und hochwertiges kabel ist Unsinn ich hab ein 20m HDMI Kabel von Amazon verlegt, hat 40€ gekostet und ich habe keine Probleme mehr (4K, 60hz, hdr)


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Januar 2018)

Wäre für den Zweck vielleicht ein Displayport-Kabel besser geeignet anstatt HDMI?
Was den Beamer betrifft, der wohl keine DP-Buchse haben dürfte: Da gibt es ja entsprechende Adapterstecker, so wie früher auch von DVI zu VGA.


----------

